# plant names



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

is anacharis the same as elodea?


----------



## Jeepcarpenter (Sep 29, 2018)

Several references seem to categorize both together as the same plant, but have not yet seen clarification that they are, though I don't see any differences. Mind you I seem to be horrible identifying plants, so..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

Ha! I hear you. 
Apparently I just had to ask a friend. Anacharis is an outdated genus which should be elodea, of which there are six species. or six groups. I forget. ha.


----------

